# Bi-delta 2.5" Shark's Tooth fletching



## Kai S (Mar 24, 2008)

I fletch my shark tooth's with a right hand helical, and it works awesome. the helical puts the front tooth of the vane just to the right of the rear tooth, and stabilizes the arrow real well. I've shot both Shuttle T's and G5 Montec's and they both fly great. The pic below is from my last batch, before I nailed down the front and back of the fletch with a drop of Gorilla super glue.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I already replied to you on TradTalk... 

We've fletched three vanes (or two at 90 degrees) both right and left helical, both worked great.

Straight w/ offset did not work so well.

We are VERY pleased w/ their performance on our thin light competition arrows (Victory NanoForce) have not found anything that worked markedly better correcting and guiding them at the same weight, except for 4" natural feathers.


----------

